# Call of Duty 2 Frag-Fest



## davebz (Aug 11, 2006)

Calling all fraggers!  I have a great idea for a frag-fest playing Call of Duty 2 online.  If anyone would like to join in.  

There are only 3 things we will need:
1.  Anyone who can run the server off a static IP.  (My ISP does not allow game servers)
2.  Coordinate days and times for game play.
3.  Good sportsmanship.  

BTW:  I'm not sure how this will perform for those of you who have dialup.  We'll have to see how it plays out.


----------



## davebz (Aug 13, 2006)

Ok, I've had this post up for a few days and the response has been a little underwhelming.  I've been contemplating renting out a private game server.  Yes, private!  No punks or cheats.  I will post the password for macosx.com members.  Does anyone object?  C'mon guys, I know I'm not the only one that plays this game.


----------



## emwebbo (Aug 17, 2006)

Whereabouts are you? we have a Kiwi Mac CoD2 clan, MadMacs. We play Thursday nights out time 8:30 pm and talk over iChat. So far we join other servers with low ping as every time I try and launch a game, serving it, CoD2 crashes.


----------



## davebz (Aug 17, 2006)

Oh, I didn't know we had a clan.  Cool!  I'll check tonight.  BTW:  I'm on Eastern Daylight Time right now (usa).  I need to know the time zone.  Thanks.


----------



## emwebbo (Aug 17, 2006)

we're in New Zealand, but as long as we can find a fast enough server, it shouldn't be a problem to play on the same maps, whereabouts are you?
Cheers, M


----------



## smiffy07 (Aug 23, 2006)

Has anyone sorted out a COD 2 server yet?


----------



## davebz (Aug 23, 2006)

I was planning on renting one, but $$ is the issue here.  The next thing I would have to do after that, is request permission from the admins to use a name pertaining to this site for easy identification.  The last thing would be to decide whether it should be password protected to be exclusive to our group or open to anyone.


----------



## smiffy07 (Aug 23, 2006)

mmm yeah I guess it would be a pricey deal. It might be better to have it exclusive otherwise you get players scanning for games and then jumping in an out.


----------



## emwebbo (Aug 23, 2006)

I thought I had enough power to serve one myself but it crashes - I asked Aspyr what was going on but they didn't reply. I might check with my broadband service to see if they think the problem is this end.
We (NZ CoD2 clan MacMacs) usually jump onto an Australian server with low ping, arriving at the same time/place/game by iChatting, which gives us an advantage over the PC users cos they can't hear us.


----------

